# Solved: A network error occured while accessing this document on the internet



## webby048 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi All, 
I just received this "a network error occurred while accessing this document on the internet" it is a 6.5M PDF document. Anybody had this issue with Win 7 or IE10? - I am cooking with Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 32bit.
May thanks, Geoff.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is it just this one document 
does the network work OK otherwise ?
use google advances search and set to look for pdf documents and see if it will download other documents


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Unless there's a privacy issue involved, can you provide us with the website link to that PDF document so we can determine if there's a website problem with accessing it?

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## webby048 (Mar 12, 2010)

etaf said:


> is it just this one document
> does the network work OK otherwise ?
> use google advances search and set to look for pdf documents and see if it will download other documents


 Hi etaf,
yes, just this one - I was able to download it at my office (works computer)


----------



## webby048 (Mar 12, 2010)

flavallee said:


> Unless there's a privacy issue involved, can you provide us with the website link to that PDF document so we can determine if there's a website problem with accessing it?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------


 Hi Flavalee,
nice to hear from you again - hope I am not wasting your time.
- the document is located at: www.teac.com.au/downloads/product_downloads/LEDV26U83HD_User_Manual.pdf
I have been able to download other manuals so it may just be a size issue.
Regards, G.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Try IE10 with no add ons. 

If that fails, try a different browser. 

The.pdf you note is only 5.59 MB

RF123


----------



## webby048 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks RF, already using IE10 with all add-ons disabled.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Do you mean that you manually disabled them, or: 
start > programs / all progams > accessories > system tools > IE no add ons?

Do you have a high speed internet connection, or are you using dial up?

Try safe mode w/ networking. Some wireless network connections fail when using S M w/ N. You might need an ethernet cable.

*edit

When did the problem begin? Have you EVER been able to download a file > 5MB? If so, what changed?

Which Firewall do you use? Verify that you are not using W7's FW AND a 3rd party FW.

end edit
*

RF123


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i opened with chrome OK

But i get a network error with IE v10 
and it will not open at all 
strange - i'll have a play


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

I have no problems using:
XP Pro SP3
IE 8
wi fi connection

RF123


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i cannot get to run in IE at all - with add-ons off 
iexplore -extoff

seems to be an issue with IE10 

google chrome works fine


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

webby048 said:


> - the document is located at: www.teac.com.au/downloads/product_downloads/LEDV26U83HD_User_Manual.pdf


This is what occurred when I tried to open that PDF document with Internet Explorer 10 and Windows 7.

When I tried to reload it, it did the same thing.

It loaded fine with Mozilla Firefox 21.0.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yep, exactly the same error for me on IE 10


----------



## webby048 (Mar 12, 2010)

webby048 said:


> Thanks RF, already using IE10 with all add-ons disabled.


 Hi RF,
this is first time of happening wit IE10, have downloaded pdf's in the past with no worries - googled it and one suggestion was to go into Adobe Tools and change internet/preferences by unchecking "display pdf in browser"
but could not find the sufggested check box, another was to "disable all IE1o ad ons" but have already tried that. Could this be an IE10 gremlin that has only just appeared?
regards, G


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

W :
Probably.

See the comments of etaf & Flavalee.

Which version of Adobe Reader is installed? Is that the current version?

You may consider: 
Uninstall Adobe Reader

Download & Install the latest version

OR 
Uninstall Adobe Reader

Download & Install Foxit Reader. 
I use Foxit reader. 
http://www.foxitsoftware.com/Secure_PDF_Reader/

Keep us posted.

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

On my W7 Pro, SP1 32 bit using Foxit 5.x.z, no problems. 

Thus, I don't think the problem is IE 10. I think the problem might be: 
W7 + IE10 + Adobe Reader. 

RF123


----------



## webby048 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks RF,
I had a feeling it might be a compatibility issue so I'll drop an email to Microsoft and hand them the bat. 
Over, but not out.
G


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

W :
I am impressed that you have such connections at Microsoft. Keep us posted. 

RF123


----------



## webby048 (Mar 12, 2010)

rainforest123 said:


> W :
> I am impressed that you have such connections at Microsoft. Keep us posted.
> 
> RF123


Hi RF

I wish..... just same connections everybody has - their tech support mailbox...

G


----------



## webby048 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi All,
Well, finally got a reply from Microsoft and it was to ring them up on their faults line.....
So, did that and was advised that it must be a compatibility issue between IE10 and Adobe - which is exactly what you suggested Rain Forest.
It appears that Microsoft - ever the master of the flick pass, would rather I go back and use IE8.
As I can download by other means I'll mark this one as solved and put it down to experience.
You never know - one day Microsoft might talk to Adobe or vice versa and we'll never get any problems. 
Too much to ask for... anyway, thank you all those who took the trouble to think about it, your kind help is deeply appreciated.
Best regards, G.


----------

